# Augusta 2019 FOHBC National



## sandchip

I hope to goodness that some of you were able to make it to this show, Thursday through Saturday, and I apologize for not taking more pictures. Thursday alone would have been enough with everyone being invited into the home of Mike Newman. In addition to the many bottles already on display in his home, he unboxed hundreds more great bottles and placed them in practically every room in the house for all to enjoy, a veritable show in itself. He and his wife had an unbelievable spread of great food and beverages for everyone as well. After that, we went to the Augusta Museum of History. Great, great place with even more refreshments. That evening was the bottle competition which has become a staple at the national shows. This year's categories were Best Pottery, Best Georgia Bottle, and Best Southern Soda. People were so selfless in allowing their entries, many great rarities, to be entrusted to several people to be catalogued, taken to the judges, then taken to the photographer, then to the display table or shelves for all to view and photograph before being taken back to the cataloguers for return to the owners. I helped to judge the Georgia bottles and served as a "runner", taking bottles and pottery from the judges to the photographer, then back to the displays in the other two categories. What an honor to be trusted in handling these pieces, some of which would be valued well into the 5 figures. I was so busy that I wasn't able to take pictures of many of the winning pieces, but I did make the time to elbow my way through the mob to take a picture of not only the best Georgia bottle known, but what I consider to be the greatest and earliest colored, pontiled medicine in the nation. I realize that many might argue with the best part, but I doubt that they could argue with the earliest part, this bottle dating into the late 1700s. The seal reads, "Dr. / G. HARRAL / DRUGGIST / SAVANNAH / GA.."





Here are few of the entries in to the soda category, from left to right: An oddball colored Charles Clark from Charleston, not one but two(!) C. Alfs, also from Charleston (1830s), and a pink John Ryan from Savannah.





And here's a view of the show from above, an ocean of great glass and great folks.





Wanted badly to buy several pieces, but didn't. A retired GSP trooper who rode with me and my son to the show walked up to me and handed me a bottle that he knew that I had wanted for years, a crown top soda embossed, "Mize & Daniel / Bottling Works / Americus, Ga." Didn't leave empty handed after all! Thanks, Mr. Eddie!


----------



## shotdwn

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## midway49

Thanks for that contribution.  Enjoyed it!


----------



## Screwtop

That's awesome! Man, I wish my mom or dad would take me to a show. :/


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

I had attended the Springfield National Show and planned to travel for this one, but things didn't work our for my plans. However, I decided to visit my local shows instead  . Nothing beats a good old bottle show!


----------



## sandchip

I would love to have attended Springfield.  I can only imagine all the great New England glass that must've been there.


----------

